# Just received a card, and I have a question.



## KSM82 (Jan 31, 2011)

What EXACTLY does this mean? I understand that I need to go down to the address listed and sign. But, is this an INTERVIEW? Do I need to break out the interview attire and get the resume ready? I apologize if this has been asked before, but I literally got out of the Army 7 days ago, am on terminal leave, and am freaking out because I do not want to be ill-prepared. ANY information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

You sign the list and get the background packet to fill out. It's quite possible that you might run into the chief or appointing authority (especially if it's a small town), so you can't go wrong with interview attire. Better to be overdressed than underdressed.

BTW...thank you for your service, and welcome home.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

As Delta said, its safe to assume that you are being watched during every step of the process. The only thing I wouldn't show up for with AT LEAST a shirt and tie on would be the PAT. Good luck and welcome home.

No resume needed until they ask for it. They are basically asking you to sign stating your interest in continuing with the process.


----------



## KSM82 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the information and advice, Delta. What's the general timeline from this point on? Or is it case by case?

---------- Post added at 22:44 ---------- Previous post was at 22:43 ----------



lofu said:


> As Delta said, its safe to assume that you are being watched during every step of the process. The only thing I wouldn't show up for with AT LEAST a shirt and tie on would be the PAT. Good luck and welcome home.
> 
> No resume needed until they ask for it. They are basically asking you to sign stating your interest in continuing with the process.


Thanks Lofu, much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

KSM82 said:


> Thanks for the information and advice, Delta. What's the general timeline from this point on? Or is it case by case?


Definitely case-by-case, but your background investigator (BI) will know when the academy start date is, so that will give you a general idea. Speaking of which, don't ask questions of your BI questions about salary, benefits, details, etc. That makes you look like you want the job for all the wrong reasons and it WILL go into his report to the appointing authority.


----------



## KSM82 (Jan 31, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Definitely case-by-case, but your background investigator (BI) will know when the academy start date is, so that will give you a general idea. Speaking of which, don't ask questions of your BI questions about salary, benefits, details, etc. That makes you look like you want the job for all the wrong reasons and it WILL go into his report to the appointing authority.


Gotcha. Very good to know.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Keep in mind KSM82....A first impression is a lasting impression. Being military you know this and have seen it. Let the other candidate make a negative lasting impression. You make a positive first impression and I believe everyone on this site will tell you that you probably just passed the first of many hurdles.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Like the other have said you will sign the list and get the back ground packet. If you want the job wear a suit,,,if you dont care if you get the job wear wind pants and a hoodie. Good Luck and Welcome Home soldier.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Rule of thumb is about one year from hiring process to your first day on the road if youre looking into an efficient PD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

The next Plymouth class will start in January is what I was told. Don't know if that's where your agency is going.....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

you'll sign next to your name and then be placed on a list

( at least that's the way it was done years ago )

being a vet you should be up there on top.

not sure if they still do "tie breakers" , but things like EMT, bi-lingual, etc use to decided if you had a tied score with other candidates.

never seen any brass hanging around, just some bored secretary, but you never know..............

good luck and thank you for your service.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

As mentioned, first impressions matter. Sounds silly and old school, but give a good hand shake. As my dad taught me when I was little, "squeeze the shit out of his hand". Nothing worse than a dead fish hand shake. Introduce yourself to city councillors or town selectmen. "Know who the players are", as a retired trooper once told me. Make a good impression and make your name be heard. I once had an oral board in front of 10 members of a small city. I introduced myself to each individually before the grilling started and was complimented by the board as no one has ever done that before. People will expect you to be nervous, its natural. Good luck.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as KSM, I was wondering what documents I should have prepared for the BI (Transcripts, Resume, Etc.) that way I don't have to scramble at the last minute.

Thanks!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

tms1989 said:


> I'm in the same boat as KSM, I was wondering what documents I should have prepared for the BI (Transcripts, Resume, Etc.) that way I don't have to scramble at the last minute.
> 
> Thanks!


Get all that stuff together but no matter how prepared you are, you will be scrambling at the last minute. The hiring process is a whole lot of waiting around doing nothing and then a big whirlwind at the end. At least thats been everyone I know's experience.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

tms1989 said:


> I'm in the same boat as KSM, I was wondering what documents I should have prepared for the BI (Transcripts, Resume, Etc.) that way I don't have to scramble at the last minute.
> 
> Thanks!


It's been a LONG time since i've had to do it but I know you'll at least need your official high school and college transcripts so it's a good idea to get that ball rolling now.
You'll also need some items from the packet notarized. If you don't already know a notary, there should be someone at your bank that can do that for you. Also, start waving and being nice to your neighbors, even if they're a-holes, because the BI will be talking to them about you. It's also a good idea to shut down any social media sites like FB or myspace.
Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> If you don't already know a notary, there should be someone at your bank that can do that for you.


Insurance agencies also have notaries on staff.


----------



## tms1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you guys, I appreciate the advice!


----------

